# Friction Selling at GoDaddy



## davidm__ (Jan 4, 2023)

Buyers of premium .ca domain names have always faced friction when buying these great domain names.

There's friction through the GoDaddy registration path:


Currency conversion to CAD meant that prices always seemed nonsensical because they were priced by premium domain sellers in USD inside Afternic or their Sedo accounts.
Now that the Canadian dollar has weakened so much, we're in a new era of sticker shock.
Further, wire transfer fees and payment arrangements have never been easy for Canadians when domain prices exceed credit card limits.

Finding and communicating with the owner of a .ca domain name has usually been a struggle for many buyers.

* Affiliate Program Sales*

Some Canadian registrars use the Sedo affiliate program, but not all. I'm not sure about whether any Canadian Registrar uses Afternic.

*Other Solutions*

The problem with Efty landing pages is that all prices are quoted in USD and it's difficult to collect GST or HST, if you are selling more than the $30k threshold.

Buyers faced the same challenges when buying domain names from an Efty powered store as with Afternic and Sedo listed domain names.

And many .ca domain names using GoDaddy landing pages, with GoDaddy generated ads, have been lost in CDRP complaints.

It's time for a Canadian marketplace of domains that's networked with most .ca Registrars.

What am I missing?

Comments? Insights?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 4, 2023)

I notice you posted this in our Marketpage section

I am trying to evolve MarketPages to be just that.

(That said I will move this to Domain Services)


----------



## jamesiles__ (Friday at 9:53 AM)

Thanks for the feedback @davidm I'd love to understand more about the specifics of your experiences with friction at GoDaddy. Happy to chat privately - email is jiles@godaddy.com


----------

